

The US needs a new spectrum policy - asmithmd1
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2013/02/the-us-needs-a-new-spectrum-policy-.html

======
malandrew
What I want to know is what we as individuals and entrepreneurs in Silicon
Valley can do to make this happen. Is calling or writing to our
representatives the only option?

------
SparksZilla
I really wish this post got more attention. Really important stuff.

